# Good Amp



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

What are some good amps for around $250


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what do you want?

mono?
2ch?
4ch?
5ch?
power?
2ohm stable?
1ohm stable?


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

2ch 600watts and 2ohm stable


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Good luck finding a good amp with those specs for around $250


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Buy one used and you should be able to find one no prob.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

whats the cheapest can I get an amp with these specs 2ch 600watts and 2ohm stable


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

look up US Acoustics, JBL, and Avionixx. Those are the cheapest amps I know of that are still good quality. Then you can always go for Lightning Audio, Jensen, etc if you want just flat out cheap


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

when you say 2ch 600watt do you mean 300 per channel?


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah thats what i mean


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

thats gonna be tough for $250. I had a swiss audio amp that was 200x2 and it wasnt that bad for the money. I think there 300x2 amp is like $220. It doesnt hurt to look into them. I forget the website i bought off of but ill check.


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

what about the ppi a600?
check ebay. goes for around 200-250.

also check out the infinity beta amps, i dont know the exact model, but its something like 200x2 and 1000x1. goes for about the same as the ppi.


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

I would highly recommend the JBL amps. Very inexpensive, and quite a good amp too. I own 2 of them and I'd give them the thumbs up...


----------

